# Iphone Worship :D



## Flapjack (Jul 22, 2011)

Please don't be to harsh here. I had a funny idea and whipped it together very quickly. More for a joke and some light practice than anything else. 







Feel free to tell me what all is wrong with it. 

I have a solid grasp of the PS but I know so little about putting together a nice composition.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol. This is very cool Flapjack!

I would maybe try lighten the image of iPhone a bit though, so it shows up a bit more. 

Other thing that appeared a little strange to me is your spelling of 'worshipers'. I usually spell it as 'worshippers', but I now see that there is more than one accepted way of spelling of it, so never mind that


----------



## writerinCA (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks great! 

maybe make the icons the only colored things in the photo.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the idea. It could do with an apple in the picture too and maybe some lightening.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL! It's a great idea, Flapjack. I like Amber's suggestions, too.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 3, 2011)

Very clever! I could see the lightening bolts and the apple too.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 2181
Was thinking something like this would be good.


----------



## Syren (Aug 3, 2011)

The only thing wrong with it is it's an iphone. DROID. ftw.


----------



## elite (Aug 3, 2011)

Flapjack said:


> Please don't be to harsh here. I had a funny idea and whipped it together very quickly. More for a joke and some light practice than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depth of field and lighting are the biggest problems here. The levels don't really match, and it looks like the clouds are _behind_ the moon. The composition isn't bad, but the next step is using HDR effects to normalize the lighting and making sure things look like they are there.

To illustrate what I mean, I took your image and first applied a normalizing gaussian layer (inverted, overlay blurred version of the image), and then another gaussian layer in hard light (not inverted, and not as blurry)


----------



## Winston (Aug 3, 2011)

From an anthropomorphic view, I'd have as much fun with IPhone nuts as you can, while you can.  Natural selection will cause them do die out within a generation.

Most will walk out into traffic whilst hypnotized, or walk into poles (self-inducing concussions) or some other form of distracted self abuse.  Fork in an eye, plugging an electrical cord into a cat... you name it.

The ones not killed or maimed will simply forget how to mate.  Unless they can download an app for that.  But they're too busy playing Angry Birds for that kind of effort anyway.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

._. you must really love your phone :] But nonetheless, really good picture.


----------

